# Mosaic Pin test in wood and PR



## wiset1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Okay, so after going through the library I came across a video tutorial done by Ed Davidson about adding "Gizmo's" to the end of your pen. I followed the link provided to the vendor to buy some, but they no longer carried them. Jon Piper was kind enough to send me his last 3 to do some tests with. What you see in the images is a result of a couple hours in the shop. *See write-up under images for details!*












The wood Mosaic test is done on a full sized Statesman lower barrel. The wood is Birdseye Maple, the segmenting is a Brass, Styrene, Brass sandwich with a black PR band from Dawn. This has been turned, but IS NOT finished. I still have to put a CA finish on it. Waiting on my CA to arrive in the mail...just have thick left.

The Black Mosaic test is done with PR from Dawn on a full sized Majestic lower barrel. I did a half scallop on the top with the mosaic in the fold. I added a brass plug below that for effect and did a verticle segment under that with the same brass, styrene, brass sandwich. Not sure it needed that, but it's a test so who really cares.

NOTES: The wood held up and I wasn't as scared that the mosaic pin would rip out. I think the wood acted as a buffer a bit. The PR was VERY slow going. I felt that the blank would blow at any second, but I took REALLY slow cuts and just skimmed the surface until I had it shaped. The possibilities are endless with this, but just like scalloping...it's a real pain in the butt!!!!

Hope this helps others


----------



## hehndc (Dec 7, 2011)

Tim:

Outstanding attention to detail.  

Steve


----------



## Mapster (Dec 7, 2011)

I love it personally... That black one is a seriously nice look that I would be more than proud to have as one of my pens. I like it a lot, and the brass line down the bottom was more than necessary in my opinion, otherwise it would have been off balance. Great job, I really like that look. Now we just need to find a good supplier of those!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mapster said:


> I love it personally... That black one is a seriously nice look that I would be more than proud to have as one of my pens. I like it a lot, and the brass line down the bottom was more than necessary in my opinion, otherwise it would have been off balance. Great job, I really like that look. *Now we just need to find a good supplier of those*!


 
You can find them on knife making sites.  Seems that they use them as accents as well.  If fact I'm sure that's where the idea started and it was just adopted by pen turners.  It's been around for a couple years, not sure why it never took off...


----------



## Mapster (Dec 7, 2011)

Well Tim, make it happen! I am sure if you did something similar to the black pr blank and did a top and bottom, put it on one of your majestics, you could easily start a motion. That would be cool to start seeing in pens, especially custom finials and such. I hope to try that sometime as well


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm all over it!  I have to order some more kits...I never seem to be able to keep them in stock.


----------



## Mapster (Dec 7, 2011)

Isn't that the truth. Hopefully sometime when I have some time I can experiment with those also. They kind of look like sundials


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah, they come in all different patterns and are pretty easy to make based on the tutorial, but I think I'll just pay for the pre-made ones.


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks great now that it's turned! I also really like the brass line on the lower half of the blank.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> Looks great now that it's turned! *I also really like the brass line on the lower half of the blank*.



It grows on you.  When you hear segmenting you wouldn't think of an accent that leads into nothing.  Just directing attention I guess.  Thanks Jonathon.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 8, 2011)

Informative test!

Questions:
What are you going to do now that you can't get these 'inserts'?  Or maybe you already have another vendor lined up that carries them.....

Did you using exopy or CA to glue the blanks to the tubes?





Scott (testing is always cool) B


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 8, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> Informative test!
> 
> Questions:
> What are you going to do now that you can't get these 'inserts'? Or maybe you *already have another vendor lined up* that carries them.....
> ...


 

You can get the mosaic inserts from knife making sites.  You just can't get them from the vendor mentioned on the video tutorial.  A quick search on a knife site or ebay and they are all over and in different designs.

I only use CA for my work...never used epoxy, but I'm sure it's just as good.


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 8, 2011)

here is a link to one of the knife suppliers.  My coworker uses them all the time for his knife making.  Looks great by the way.

http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php?cPath=587_883


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you!

Yeah, there are loads of sites out there that carry these tubes.  The ones that interest me are the sites that show how to make them...I think having empty brass tubes filled with a custom mix of PR or Alumilite would look pretty sick!  More ideas...


----------



## grz5 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey, First off AMAZING STUFF!  I was wondering if you could tell me where you got the styrene and the mosaic pin insert?  The components look like those from Jantz knife supply.


----------



## GrantH (Jan 30, 2012)

One of our members Faux Knife Pens is screaming for these!


----------



## wiset1 (Jul 8, 2012)

GrantH said:


> One of our members *Faux Knife Pens* is screaming for these!



Those are my pens as well, I'm just all over the place trying different stuff :biggrin:  It's what drove me to try these as inserts.


----------



## Twissy (Jul 8, 2012)

Loving the black one! I think the vertical scallop makes it look like a knife. On the bottom left picture the inside of the brass tube has the illusion of being part of the outside, and I think if there was a brass ring at the end of the scallops at that point it would really work.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 10, 2012)

Tim,
I personally like it.  The black abrrel is outstanding.  I think I may have to inest in some plug testing myself.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 10, 2012)

Man, those look really great!


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Glad to see the thread is still alive.  Hope people get out there and try different things and share with the forum.


----------

